

Ask HN: Music Hack Day NYC Ideas - johndbritton

Tomorrow is Music Hack Day NYC and I'm looking for ideas for things to build.<p>Any ideas for the intersection of music and technology that you'd like to see?<p>The following companies with APIs will be around:<p>Last.fm<p>SoundCloud<p>Twilio (me)<p>The Echo Nest<p>exfm<p>VEVO<p>Bandzoogle<p>MusiXmatch<p>Dubset<p>Rovi<p>Fanbridge<p>Indaba<p>Boxee
======
erikschoster
Network data sharing and sync across arbitrary host applications would be
really excellent. Here's an idea: cross-platform plugin (LADSPA + AU + VST?)
that syncs to other instances of itself over a network via OSC for arbitrary
data sharing (here, let me pipe the midi data from my keyboard or controller
over to you) - or receiving (here, I'll take the event stream I'm getting from
you and translate it as Midi Time Code input for sync) etc etc.

Really anything to bring some of the flexibility possible already with network
communication over OSC w/ tools like PD and SuperCollider to the world of
turnkey audio apps would probably find a welcome audience!

------
noname123
Not sure if it's just software; but a circuit-bending + Arduino project that
gets songs and data from last.fm etc. would be pretty cool.

Other than that, maybe a song finder that finds all the popular songs with the
same bpm or in the same/similar key for mixing. I know one of the mixing sites
already do bpm which is pretty easy to decipher. The tech to decipher keys is
also available.

Good luck.

------
dmitrig01
Is there, or will there be, anything like this going on around the SF area at
some point? I'd love to take part in something like this, but 3000 miles is a
little steep.

------
olegious
Would be cool to be able to input an artist's name and see where their music
was played over time period X or is currently being played, plotted on a map.

------
endtime
I wish I'd heard about this before making plans for tomorrow. Is there an
aggregator for NYC hackathons etc.?

~~~
innonate
NYHacker.org should be this outlet if it isn't already

